# Rockler customer service rocks



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

all the experience i've had with rockler has been good.last year i ordered some casters from them 3 sets,2 came with the rest of the order and i thought the other would come seperate in a couple days.when i didn't i called and they sent the next set in a few days no questions asked.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great service indeed, very good customer support


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I love Rockler. They have an excellent selection of their own branded products that are all very high quality. Their prices are reasonable, shipping is very fast and service is as good as any company I have ever dealt with. Just a great bunch of folks over there.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Love Rockler and their customer service. Shipping is always affordable and fast. My local Rockler store also kicks serious butt.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

While my local Woodcraft stocks a better selection of products, my two local Rocklers (especially one of them) absolutely blow Woodcraft out of the water when it comes to customer service.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Now that is great customer service…


----------

